# Delicious Succulents for Desert Tortoises



## BladeShark (May 3, 2018)

I have four desert tortoises that I inherited. They apparently ate mostly Kale and lawn grass prior to the adoption.. I'm trying to broaden their diet by growing different desert seed blends. I would also like to plant some succulents but am a bit overwhelmed at all the choices available. Any tips on ones that the tortoises find most delicious? I live in central California so the climate is excellent for growing them.


----------



## Gabriel Luna (May 3, 2018)

I don't know if any of the species in the pic are food for desert tortoises, but they like Prickly pear a lot, is what they eat in the wild. I just buy some pads at the super market and thrown them in the floor. Some times I just cut some pads from my prickly pear tree and do the same thing.


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2018)

Aloe, ice plant, red apple (the ground cover), jade plant, many types of spineless opuntia, organ pipe cactus. Many of the sedum types are good, but some are toxic, so do your research.

Many of the ones in your picture are toxic.


----------



## bouaboua (May 3, 2018)

Too pretty and expensive...............


----------



## BladeShark (May 4, 2018)

Thanks Everyone! Great info, I appreciate it. I'll also continue to research to make sure I don't pick up anything toxic.


----------



## katieandiggy (May 4, 2018)

BladeShark said:


> Thanks Everyone! Great info, I appreciate it. I'll also continue to research to make sure I don't pick up anything toxic.



Check out the tortoise table for those that are good to feed. Some are a no no.


----------



## BladeShark (May 4, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Check out the tortoise table for those that are good to feed. Some are a no no.



Heading over there now, thanks.


----------



## Kenno (May 10, 2018)

This looks like a typical nursery flat of South African succulents. Maybe you could plant a Mojave desert seed mix instead.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2018)

There's one in the picture called Elephant Bush. It grows in Africa and is a mainstay of African tortoise diets. My desert tortoises like it too. Think about desert mallow - not a succulent, but a nice food plant from the Mojave desert.
http://deathvalleyjim.com/edible-plant-species-mojave-desert/


----------

